# Waterfowl Habitat on State Lands



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

If you find it offensive that the state has overseen the destruction of the vast majority of our wetland habitat on state lands along the Great Salt Lake; If you find it mind-boggling that the state can't or wont protect our waterfowling areas and duck/goose nesting areas on state-owned lands; If you find it repulsive that the state will spend MILLIONS on lawsuits against the Federal Govt that our own state legal counsel warned of being non-winnable...then you may be interested in this:

*Monday March 2nd from 4:30 to 6:00 PM at the State Capital Rotunda*
*Join in a rally to ask our lawmakers to stop wasting money (millions of our tax dollars) on the fight to seized Federal lands that lie within Utah.*

Recently, sportsman's groups have rallied against this behavior in Idaho, Montana, Colorado and New Mexico, so we are a bit late to the game. If our state can't even handle a phragmites problem on our precious GSL wetlands, how do they think they will manage a few million more acres? History with phragmites shows us exactly how our state will handle sensitive public lands (like our GSL marshes)...ignore them unless they are money producers. Dang, if only we had oil/gas wells in Farmington Bay... 
R


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Amen wish I could be there.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.hcn.org/articles/utahs-public-lands-arent-about-to-change-hands

I think this puts it about right


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

rjefre said:


> how do they think they will manage a few million more acres? R


 My guess is they won't manage it, they would sell it off piece by piece and it would end up in the hands of private ownership.;-)


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Hopefully we will have decent turn out. See you there!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Ths isn't the only issue on which our dear legislature is violating the will of a majority of Utahns. Vote them out.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Ths isn't the only issue on which our dear legislature is violating the will of a majority of Utahns. Vote them out.


How are they going to vote these clowns out of office when the vast majority of Utahans only criteria for deciding which candidate to vote for is if they have an "R" next to their name.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

blackdog said:


> How are they going to vote these clowns out of office when the vast majority of Utahans only criteria for deciding which candidate to vote for is if they have an "R" next to their name.


Short answer: We won't. So long as the voters are comfortable with the type of leadership exhibited by Greg Hughes regarding the Healthy Utah issue, things will only get worse. Secret government, no accountability, chickensh*t behavior.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

As a hunter, I wanted to get this rally at the Capitol posted up so Utah hunters (and fishers) could participate. It truly saddens me to see our *state-owned wetlands* deteriorate under the "management" of the state. To me, that tells me that our lovely state officials have different priorities than sportsmen and women. 
It also scares me that their first plan is to pay several million dollars to a private law firm to handle a losing lawsuit...this is called "privatizing public monies" (or corruption), and it just doesn't sit well with me. Can you imagine what our state-owned public lands would be like it they had that kind of commitment to our *lands* instead of their *cronies*? Wow!

Anyway, we hope to see some camo-clad folks at the rally this afternoon from 4:30 to 6:00 PM.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wont be able to make sorry R hope there a awesome turn out.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

It would be interesting to know how many waterfowlers on here are Republican, or even bother to vote. If you don't vote at all, or don't vote for people who support conservation, you have no right to complain when the Republicans on the hill screw us year after year. Simple as that. Will outdoorsmen ever wake up???


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

And Democrats are friends to the "sportsman"? Do yourself even a larger favor and vote for a different party. Stay away from the GOP and Democrat.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

How did the ralley go?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

There were only a few of us in camo, but it was important to be seen. The nasty weather probably didn't help the turnout either. It was on all of the news channels though.
R


----------

